# ID please



## marcus0002 (Feb 20, 2014)

Caught this in the office at work today and released it outside. 
Was at pinkenba brisbane. 
It had no blotches on its belly. Belly was a rusty dark brown bourbon colour.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## butters (Feb 20, 2014)

Not the easiest to see but from coloration. In particular the white stripe on the face as well as location my guess is marsh snake - H. signata


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 20, 2014)

Head shape would suggest textilis to me.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Since you have evidently seen it, what colour was its belly?

Blue


----------



## marcus0002 (Feb 21, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Since you have evidently seen it, what colour was its belly?
> 
> Blue


A rusty brown colour.
Sorry about the photos, tapatalk reduces the quality. Im on my pc now so will re upload


----------



## bigguy (Feb 21, 2014)

Not a shadow of a doubt. Its a Swamp or Marsh snake. Blown up you can clearly see the yellow stripe on the face


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for that. 

With the improved photo it clearly shows a cream stripe from the eye backwards along the side of the neck. That combined with a dark ventral surface identifies this as a Marsh Snake (_Hemiaspis signata_). You probably have some manner of water body nearby.

Blue


----------



## marcus0002 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yea there is a stream running down the other side of the road overgrown with grass etc. I released him in there.


----------

